# Rossman Apiaries: slow to ship?



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Doggone if I know what's typical for online orders in the bee supply world. I'm betting that most are 'mom and pop' shops and their online systems are not as automated as those of big retailers. 
With Rossman and other bee supply outfits I always order by phone and usually get a very good response.


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

I find Mann Lakes prices to be comparable to most, if not cheaper. They also send a confirmation email within minutes, a follow up email the next business day and so far, I had had all my orders arrive within 7 days. Wonderful service and the shipping is a lot cheaper than places like betterbee.


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

My experience with Kelly's, which is the only supplier I have ever ordered from, is 2 to 3 days for receipt of shipment notice then 2 to 3 days later UPS is knocking on my door. I have an order in transit now from Kelley's, ordered on May 9th suppose to be at my door May 15th, according to UPS tracking info.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

I've always had great service from Rossman's. Usually shipped the next day. Ann Rossman runs the business office very efficiently, and is always pleasent to deal with.


----------



## The Dregs (May 6, 2007)

Yeah, I am really disappointed. I just got my first hive and I wanted to open it up last weekend. I knew it was a long shot, but I was hoping. now it looks as if I won't be able to open it this weekend either. All this from a dealer who lives pretty close to me.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I ordered from Rossmans, some cypress NUC's last fall or maybe it was winter. I was really pleased with the quality, and shipping. I wouldn't worry about it too much...


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Both Mann Lake and Dadants, (Watertown, WI) will ship the same day if the item is in stock and the order is placed in the morning. I usually recieve orders placed with either of them the next day.
Sheri


----------



## The Dregs (May 6, 2007)

I almost went with Dadant, but I decided Rossman because it was local. Live and learn! i did get my stuff today, though. Too bad it's too ugly outside to go into the hive. The bees are in a really bad mood today. My wife took a pic of their hive and took two headbutts.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> Both Mann Lake and Dadants, (Watertown, WI) will ship the same day if the item is in stock and the order is placed in the morning. I usually recieve orders placed with either of them the next day.
> Sheri


Lapp`s ship the same day too!


----------



## sansabar (Apr 11, 2007)

We had just finished designing and printing their latest catalog and I drove over to pick up my two bee orders early on a Saturday morning. That place was buzzing! (small pun intended) People were lined up to get bees, equipment, calling for directions, etc. And all the while the staff was very helpful, cheerful, etc. Ann and Fred are as nice and down to earth as they come (and yes Ann DOES run the office - as she let me know ) and strive to accomodate everyone. I would like to believe that if your order was delayed it was an unfortunate oversight as it doesn't seem to be the way they do business.
Just my opinion from having done business with them. I wouldn't burn any bridges over this and you may want to give them another chance in the future to prove their worth.


----------



## The Dregs (May 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, it wasn't an oversite. I emailed them asking why it was taking so long and I was informed that since I was new to the hobby I was obviously unaware that shipping could take a long time in Spring, and that if I wanted stuff in time I had better order earlier.

It was a rather heated discussion that took placed after I made this thread. I personally won't ever use them or reccomend them to anyone again. Especially now that I found out that other companies offer same day shipping in the Spring and that the attacks on my noobness were unwarranted.


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

Did they know about the thread or did you tell them? I like feedback like this myself.. So far I have ordered from Mann Lake, Betterbee and Brushy Mountain. All have been great and arrived within a week.


----------



## The Dregs (May 6, 2007)

Not unless they read the forums.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

The Dregs said:


> Not unless they read the forums.


They're busy and no doubt don't have time for forums. Perhaps you should tell them the thread is here - send them the link. Although this thread hasn't changed my mind about doing business with them.


----------



## sansabar (Apr 11, 2007)

The Dregs said:


> Unfortunately, it wasn't an oversite. I emailed them asking why it was taking so long and I was informed that since I was new to the hobby I was obviously unaware that shipping could take a long time in Spring, and that if I wanted stuff in time I had better order earlier.
> 
> It was a rather heated discussion that took placed after I made this thread. I personally won't ever use them or reccomend them to anyone again. Especially now that I found out that other companies offer same day shipping in the Spring and that the attacks on my noobness were unwarranted.


Sorry to hear about that. Hopefully you have found a company you're comfortable with and the rest of your equipment needs goes smoothly. This is how retail companies learn that while it may be their name on the door, ultimately the consumer is the boss.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

Rossman is a good company. They have the best inner covers on the market! However, they are a very small company. The advantage that they have over other companies is their flexibility. I can talk directly to Fred Rossman, get special equipment made, get mistakes corrected, etc. 

Fred has two new women answering the phone who do not know the beekeeping business, so I would cut them some slack. I liked it better when Ann or Fred answered the phone, however. Talk to Fred if you have a problem. He has always solved my problems, unlike the owners of other firms. 

If you need equipment in a hurry, I would go with one of the larger companies. The larger companies have equipment ready to ship in their warehouse. I do not think that Rossman stockpiles that much equipment. They pretty much make it as you order it. I usually place my orders in November and December when they are not busy.


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

*Rossman*

I have found that when I have to get on the phone about my order it is to late.That is I'm already Reved Up.Also there could be things that prevent them from helping me in a timely manner.I learned years ago especially with bees and supplies to think ahead way ahead.I try to order my stuff way before I need it.Now with Queens that has been the hardest for me because the Mailman has a low IQ and my last three orders arrived very dead.So I have learned to have them overnighted with the delivery time in the morning and I sit outside and wait if they aren't there by the time they are supposed to be I call and start complaining to the post office I have had postmen say they tryed to delivered but couldn't when I was sitting outside and waiting.So it is always better to have your own solution in place when ever possible.
kirko


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Rossman likely sells the longest lasting woodenware with the cypress stuff. THIS IS THE BUSIEST TIME OF YEAR, so I'd cut them some slack. Looks like you got your stuff 2 days after your original post when they said it would not ship for another day or two.

Let's see if I got this right, you got a hive of bees without a smoker and got antsy to get in the hive? Perhaps your lack of preparation makes it easier to displace frustration?

Most of us have probably been in your shoes related to buying bee equipment at the last minute. Now if I have the time I drive to get the stuff far in advance of needing it.

Get connected with some other beeks in your area for support (and equipment borrowing).


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Ann said:


> Although this thread hasn't changed my mind about doing business with them.


Ann, you've got that right, I would buy from them in a nano-second, having had great luck with them.


----------



## The Dregs (May 6, 2007)

nursebee said:


> Rossman likely sells the longest lasting woodenware with the cypress stuff. THIS IS THE BUSIEST TIME OF YEAR, so I'd cut them some slack. Looks like you got your stuff 2 days after your original post when they said it would not ship for another day or two.
> 
> Let's see if I got this right, you got a hive of bees without a smoker and got antsy to get in the hive? Perhaps your lack of preparation makes it easier to displace frustration?
> 
> ...


Please don't assume that I am hiding things from you guys for a smear job OK? The fact is that Rossman took 7 days to ship an order and told me I was too new to the hobby to know that that was completely expected in the Spring. I understand some of you guys seem to have personal feelings about it, but don't project them onto me. I understand this is the busiest time of year...but nowhere on their site did it say expect a week for shipping. If it did I would just have gone elsewhere. My "lack of preparation" didn't warp time. 7 days is 7 days.

I can post the series of email, but you know what? I haven't because I didn't think it would be fair to Rossman. I wasn't even going to mention it until someone brought up that it must have been an oversite when I knew well and good it hadn't been. I didn't set out to smear Rossman, but I don't want to give them some free advertising when I was treated shabbily. You like them? Go with them and be happy about it. The merchandise is excellent and packed well. But perhaps if you read this you will know not to order from them in the Springtime if you want the merchandise quickly. If you get "antsy", so to speak.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Rossman or otherwise, If I email an order in, I forget about it until it arrives. I don't count the days.
If it is something I need now, I call it in and ask if it is in stock and when it will be shipped. If the answer isn't satisfactory, I don't place the order. Saves a whole lot of frustration and aggravation.

As for Rossman, I have never bought from him, but I have met him, and if I ever leave my regular suppliers, I will probably try him. I do like the man and the quality of his product.


----------



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

Rossman usually ships next day or two when I order online.

I find it's almost the same price to order from dadant in high springs as to pay the sales tax from rossman. I had a bad problem with the high springs dadant substituting items when they were out. Without even asking me (even when i called in my order). (i'm talking different veils, wood quality, etc. Though Rossman may take an extra few days It's worth the wait (especially for cypress woodenware)


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

*Rossman*

I find that their hive bodies do not hold up really well even though they are made with Cypress. The rabbet joints seem to fail more readily than the box joint woodenware that I use most often. I wish they would get away from the rabbet jointed boxes.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

BeeAware said:


> I find that their hive bodies do not hold up really well even though they are made with Cypress.


Interesting. I have a number of them that are ancient and they continue to hold up very well.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Mine are the best I have ever had. The wood is great, the price even better. Maybe some don't know how to take care of their woodenware. 

Disclaimer....I don't really own anything from Rossman's. But to offset the negative side of some who just seem to harp about everything in a negative manner, I will be adding a positive comment from time to time. Everyone knows a happy person, and one who has positive experiences with vendors are much more likely to say nothing. On the other hand...an unhappy person, will much more likely complain, harp, whine, and harbor ill-will for a very long time. I ask you fellow beesource members...IS THIS FAIR? Stand up, against this small minority of "trollers" that take pleasure bad mouthing everybody and everything.

This has been a public message from your local chapter of "PBANB".

I will also be willing to personally mentor a few beekeepers who, for just some unknown reason, can't buy a product or get a supplier to ship anything correctly. Yes, thats right...get great personal customer service from that next phone call, get your order shipped on time, be happy with your next box of beekeeping goodies you receive in the mail. First lesson and counseling absolutely FREE! Only thing required is a great positive outlook and a smile.

Call today!

Have a good day....


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Good info on the joint types...*



BeeAware said:


> ...The rabbet joints seem to fail more readily than the box joint woodenware that I use most often. I wish they would get away from the rabbet jointed boxes.


That's good info, especially for those of us who are experimenting with building some of our own equipment. At least it's helpful for me.





Cheer up guys, look at the good in people.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

BjornBee said:


> Mine are the best I have ever had. The wood is great, the price even better. Maybe some don't know how to take care of their woodenware.
> 
> Disclaimer....I don't really own anything from Rossman's. But to offset the negative side of some who just seem to harp about everything in a negative manner, I will be adding a positive comment from time to time. Everyone knows a happy person, and one who has positive experiences with vendors are much more likely to say nothing. On the other hand...an unhappy person, will much more likely complain, harp, whine, and harbor ill-will for a very long time. I ask you fellow beesource members...IS THIS FAIR? Stand up, against this small minority of "trollers" that take pleasure bad mouthing everybody and everything.
> 
> ...


 Cool Bjorn, cool.


----------



## Church (May 31, 2007)

*Boy Scout Motto: BEE PREPARED*

In my personal opinion,

Great thread and educational.

Wheres the beef? 1 week? It normally takes that long for intertransit shipping depending on where you live. I don't think its fair to slam a good company who ships in a reasonable amount of time. If you can't handle 1 week then there are plenty of other companies to buy from.

I think you should consider that you may have needed something you didn't plan on and got caught with your pants down. Sorry but sometimes you get stung in the buttocks when this happens. 

A simple remedy to all of this: when in doubt or if you NEED it urgently, ASK!

If you don't get the confirmation of shipping and know its on its way then ASK again.

And a great thread indeed, because in any live animal keeping, or plants for that matter...........the rule is:

Keep spare equipment stocked in case of emergency.

BEE PREPARED


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

I would think receiving an order 7 to 14 days after it being received by a company would be normal. Anything sooner would be GREAT. But don't expect it all the time.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Rossman's has done extra-fine by me. Love their product and will continue to buy from them in the future... They were quick in shipping and I even got a new catalog this year in very timely fashion.


----------



## CLB (Jun 8, 2007)

Have picked up bees, queens at Rossmans. Also, have ordered equipment

on line and by phone. No problem here!


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Placed an online order with Rossmans this past weekend and called them Monday to be sure they received it. They did indeed and UPS was here today just 4 business days later. The Cypress mediums are very good quality and a great price too. Awesome experience...they have my business from now on!
I am very pleased. Thanks Rossman's!


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ordered 2 queens*

I ordered 2 queens online on Sunday the 8th. Received them on Friday the 13th and the package says they were shipped on the 9th. I am very well pleased and they look great.

Tim Goodin


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I've never had anything other than top notch service from Fred and the gang at Rossmans!!

I've had some downright awesome queens from him. I'm not using em anymore. Not because of the bees. If I need Italians again, I wouldn't hesitate to call em back!!

I typically don't order to much from them. I live in GA and have to pay state tax on purchases from them. Where I can typically buy and have shipped from Mann Lake or others and still come out better. Yet I still order from them on occasion.

Not to mention, they were an absolutely superb host for our GBA spring meeting this year.

I wouldn't hesitate for an instant to buy from them!!


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I've never had anything less than superb service from Rossman's and I buy a lot of stuff from them. I don't like paying the tax, but I can drive there in two hours and pick everything up and save all the shipping -- especially on the heavy items.

The GBA spring meeting was a huge success. It will be hard top that one.


----------



## trapperbob (May 27, 2007)

The way I see it if you buy the equipment to house the bees you should buy the stuff to open it up at the same time. If you don't have enough money then wait till you do that way you do not get caught with your pants down. I'm sorry if that is insulting but it should be common sense newbie or not.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

I had a great experience with Rossmans. I ordered online and received the hive in 5 days! I would say they are fast to ship...


----------



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

*Disappointed with supplier*

I placed an online order last Monday (July 16th) morning with a supplier located about a two hour drive away.

On Wednesday July 18th they hit my debit card for the order and shipping. I called to check status and was told my order was "next" and would be sent "tomorrow or Friday." The person I talked to did not mention a backorder or any other problems.

I can check order status online and it appears the order has not shipped yet as of today, July 22. Seriously, at least a week to get a small order out the door? 

At least don't take my money until the stuff leaves the dock... 

Are my expectations out of line? Just in case they are I didn't mention the supplier. I intend to call Monday and cancel the order and check out Rossman instead...


----------

